# another Gitzo question



## bearbooth (Aug 31, 2012)

any comment on this kit for travelling and lightweight?
apparently its on promotion here with a Gitzo bag for around US$790

http://www.gitzo.hk/ser1-6x-traveler-kit-GK1580TQR4
http://www.gitzo.hk/series-1-traveler-tripod-bag


----------



## charlesa (Aug 31, 2012)

They tend to be quite overpriced but sturdy tripods.


----------



## bearbooth (Aug 31, 2012)

charlesa said:


> They tend to be quite overpriced but sturdy tripods.



yea I know. There was a Benro 1690 carbon fiber Travel Angel version kit very similar weight for about 1/3 of Gitzo price.


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 31, 2012)

You should get the traveler gizo tripod! I will go to a 3 month trip to Japan next year and i will get that tripod also.
My intention was to get one that suited traveling and my other work related shooting but i bought a little heavier gitzo tripod and it is too big and heavy for serious travelling.

Gitzo is not overpriced, it's called quality.
Where else can you find small, super light, sturdy tripods?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 31, 2012)

i used to be Mr Manfrotto, but I had an 055 fail on my in light use this year, during an important job away from home... Gitzo next time!


----------



## Caps18 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you plan on taking it on an airplane, make sure the length of it will fit in a suitcase/backpack and won't be over the carry-on limits. Well, that is if you don't check bags.


----------



## Menace (Aug 31, 2012)

It's quality and great service too from Gitzo. I managed to get sand in my off centre ball head during a beach shoot which resulted in spring mechanism becoming completely useless. I took it apart it, leaned it, oiled it etc but no good.

It was over two years old but I decided to take it back to Gitzo's agents. They repaired it in ten minutes while I waited and free of charge 

Just shows it is worth investing in good quality kit as you'll use it for years to come. 

My advise is to invest in the products you are interested in if you can afford it.

Cheers


----------



## shining example (Sep 3, 2012)

I love my Gitzo Traveller tripod, and the bag that goes with it (same design as the one linked to) is nice and sturdy, but the Gitzo ballhead I have is another matter - it doesn't seem to hold anywhere near the weight it's supposed to, and the quick-release plate is awkward and drives me nuts. Could just be my copy, I guess, but I'm about to replace it because it's just such a hassle to use.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 4, 2012)

bearbooth said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > They tend to be quite overpriced but sturdy tripods.
> ...



Save your money and get the Benro 1680 or 1690 carbon travel angel. I have one and also own a Gitzo 2531EX/Markins M10 and RRS clamp. The Benro (bag and ballhead included) cost me $300 U$D to the door on eBay and the Gitzo was almost $1400. The Gitzo is fantastic but I must say I am very impressed with the Benro so if I had it all to do over again I would go Benro for my 2 series tripod.


----------



## dmills (Sep 4, 2012)

I debated this exact thing, and went with the Benro Travel Angel, after extensively playing with both. If my Benro broke, I'd buy another one. I've had it a year now, and never had a single issue.


----------



## shining example (Sep 5, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> I use the Markins Q3T, which is light and can hold a lot of weight. I recommend it highly.



Thanks! I'll give that a look, though I do have my fiscally irresponsible eye on a Really Right Stuff ballhead/L-plate combo...


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 5, 2012)

im stuck between the benro travel angel and the feisol 3441 rapid leaning toward the feisol at the moment..


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 5, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> im stuck between the benro travel angel and the feisol 3441 rapid leaning toward the feisol at the moment..



The Feisol 3441 would also be my choice if I were buying a new travel tripod. I like the thicker legs it offers, with no weight penalty. I'd take The 3441T version for the extra height.


----------

